# Sibling to gray grizzle molting reverse color



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

This bird is a sibling to the gray grizzle in my last thread. Instead of being gray molting in white it is a white grizzle molting back in gray. 

Hoping some one can tell me why they are doing this. 

View attachment 30388


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

I am no expert but this bird appears to be what roller guys call a "stork-marked" bird or Homozygous for the Grizzle factor. Grizzle will darken some with the age of the bird (I have seen this in tortoise shell rollers mainly). Does this bird carry recessive red as well?
As for your other bird, I really can't say. It looks like a single dose of Grizzle and possibly sooty factor but I don't know for sure. Both are beautiful birds! Take Care
[email protected]


----------

